# Help me choose a DIY Interconnect cable



## okron (Jan 9, 2008)

I need to make some new interconnects....I have all the tools to make and have made some Canare LV77S interconnects....based on Chris Wrights' instructions here: 

http://white.hometheatertalk.com/diycable.htm

I'm out of that cable and looking at some posts here... http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...-cables-tutorial-200-cables-1-10-th-cost.html ...I see recommendations for makeing IC from Belden 89259 which would mean a new die. 

I've never tried anything else to compare against the LV77S has anyone else tried both? If the difference in the cable is worth it I'll get the new die but just looking for your input/direction. Also, how flexible is the Belden 89259?

Thanks
Ron


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I have not tried the Belden. Unless you absolutely need it for in-wall use (which I'm not even sure it's rated for), I would just stick with the Canare.

Westlake Electronic seems to always have the best prices and sells by the foot. If you are looking for weird colors, PM me and I can send you some lengths. I kinda went nuts when I did my first Canare order. I ordered way too much purple, blue, and orange 

But in the end, using the Canare or Belden stuff is about the belief that as long as the cable and ends are of good quality there won't be any difference in the sound or video. Thinking along those lines, there shouldn't be any difference between the Belden and the Canare.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I’ll echo Mike. Canare and Belden are both excellent brands and I doubt you’ll see any or hear any difference between the two. To me, the difference would be more one of practicality and aesthetics. That particular Belden cable is plenum rated and is not going to be as supple and flexible as the Canare. That makes a difference in an equipment rack, IMO.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

You're telling me. I got a supply of their V3-5CFB for component runs (big garden hose component cable) and the LV77S for interconnects.

The 77S makes hookups easy, the 5CFB garden hose is near impossible to bend tight, so you really have to think ahead. If I had it to do over again, I would have gotten the dies for the thinner Canare stuff. Oh well.

I love the 77S, though. Very easy to work with.


----------



## okron (Jan 9, 2008)

Wayne and Anthony - thanks for the reply and confirmation, although the natural instinct is to try something else looking for the next 'tweek' level I really didn't think I'd hear a difference.

Anthony - you have a PM

Thanks
Ron


----------



## Carlsor (May 13, 2010)

I use CAT-5e wire for all analog interconnects. The first time I tried it - it blew away Kimber PBJ interconnects. They sound more relaxed than Home Grown Silver cables I had without giving up any of the detail and musicality. 
CAT-5e consists of 4 twisted pairs of 24ga wire. I keep the cable structure intact and connect the 4 colored wires to the center of the RCA plug and connect the 4 white wires to the shield. You can buy CAT-5e wire at HD. It pays to get quality wire strippers. CAT-5e RCA cables make excellent digital connections. It compared well with a $500 Nordost silver flat digital cable.


----------

